# Are single women treated in oz, Poland or Ukraine?



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

and are the sperm donors known or unknown?

trying to find out what i can and how much an ivf and icsi cycle would cost there...

all hep greatfully received,

imogen


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Imogen cant help you as Im in NZ but wanted to wish you well with TX

Shaz xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Imogen 

You may find more info under the IVF connection website as there is lots of ladies cycling in EE 
Good luck 
Dianne x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Imogen,

I have had tx in Poland as a single woman. Feel free to check out the 'Poland' thread under international catergory for more info. I didn't use a sperm doner but a friend of mine did and she had an annonymous doner from a scandinavian country.

love,

Sasha


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi IMogen,

Yes, single women most definately treated in Oz.

Sperm donors can be known ie someone who you enlist, or unknown - but it is illegal in Victoria for sperm donors to be anonymous to their offspring, once they reach 18 - ie they have to be willing to be contactable to their children. I am in NSW and they also have started only using sperm donors who are willing to be contactable by their offspring once they are 18, and this has meant that their is a big shortage of sperm donors.

The website of the clinic I used is - http://www.ivf.com.au/ and their is a contact email where you could ask any questions.

Love,

Suzy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, ISIDA in Kiev treat single women- all donors are anonymous by law.  Prices very competitive, around £2400 for a donor egg cycle, probably a lot less for DS only.

good luck,


roze


----------



## suzie.b (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Imogen

I just heard yesterday from Reprofit, Czech Republic - they will be able to help me as a single woman needing donor eggs and donor sperm.  I think you were hoping for known donor though, weren't you?  It's only anonymous in the Czech Republic.

Hope this helps a bit.

Suzie
x


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Imogen

I too am single and thinking of going to Reprofit in the Czech Rep but I am thinking of using an sperm shipped from the US from an anonymous donor with identity release. (Thanks to Daisy for that idea ) I have emailed the Consultant there and they have no objections.

dcon_blue


----------



## Expats (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm due to move back to Aus soon... my partner and I are trying IUI with donor sperm each and every month, visiting Denmark and using open ID sperm from ESB. When we return to Aus, will we be able to do something similar with the same sperm bank (assuming we pay the shipping costs)?


----------

